# LEDs on aluminum U channel bar, 680 nm LED for plant light.



## RCantor (Oct 22, 2012)

I know there have been threads on this but I can't find them. The basic idea is to run either (separately controlled) colored LEDs on a strip or a variety of XMLs running at 1.6-2A to give an effect like a fluorescent tube. In my case this would be for growing plants. The threads showed the optimal spacing for heat management.

Also, what's the brightest LED at 680 nm? Thanks. 

If anyone has a favorite CC driver and source that would be useful, too.

Thanks.


----------



## jspeybro (Nov 1, 2012)

680nm is hard to find, but you could try the 'deep red' leds from ledengin for example. there are others as well.
http://be.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=ledengin+deep+red


----------



## RCantor (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks! That seems ideal!


----------



## DIWdiver (Nov 3, 2012)

RCantor said:


> If anyone has a favorite CC driver and source that would be useful, too.



I hope you are talking about 'legal' plants, otherwise my advice may get me booted from the forum .

Obviously you want something to run on mains power. I'd look at dealextreme or kaidomain for inexpensive ones. If you want to pay more for the same thing, try your local home center or bulbs.com, or google 'led transformer'. If you want something better, wait for some more replies.


----------

